# Div Layer



## xThorx (21. Februar 2005)

Guten Morgen ,

ich habe da mal gelesen, dass man in einer Seite Div Layer einbauen kann wobei dann per Link nur der entsprechende Layer neu aktualisiert wird und der Rest drumherum erhalten bleibt.

Hab da jetzt schonmal die ganze Woche was versucht bin aber leider kläglich gescheitert.

Hat da mal jemand ein Beispiel für mich, oder eine Seite wo die Technik in einer Seite verbaut wurde und ich mir den Quelltetxt dann dort mal anschauen kann?

Vielen vielen Dank und noch einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Gumbo (21. Februar 2005)

Tatsächlich gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten:
Frames: Egal ob mit frameset- oder iframe-Elementen wäre es möglich.
JavaScript: Nicht empfehlendwert, da nicht plattformunabhängig.
CSS: Auch nicht unbedingt emfehlenswert. Auch nur sinnvoll bei kleineren Mengen von Inhalt. Passendes Beispiel siehe CSS Zen Garden (müsstest du suchen)


----------



## ZeroEnna (22. Februar 2005)

Ich würde hier zu PHP greiffen.

Beispiel:


```
<head>
<?
if($_GET['stylesheet'] == "style1")
{
     echo '<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" src="style1">';
}
if($_GET['stylesheet'] == "style2")
{
     echo '<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" src="style2">';
}
?>
</head>
```

Danach kannst du per Link die Variable stylesheet füllen und je nach dem welchen Wert du ihr gibst wird ein anderer HTML-Tag zu einem anderen Stylesheet ausgegeben.

Beispiel:


```
<a href="index.php?stylesheet=style2">Style2</a>
```

Mit diesem Link würde dann das zweite Stylesheet aufgerufen.


----------

